# beware - Treasure harbor marine charters- Fl. Keys



## diannedri (Sep 2, 2002)

This charter company is out of Islamorada...Fl keys. You get what you pay for. boats are all junk. All the ports/hatches leaked. We refused the 1st boat and then took a 33(or34)ft. Watkins. Leaks...equiptment did not work and holding tank pump was broken. Actually had to use a bucket. Interior wood so rotten that we got splinters. No chase boat. It goes on and on. and this was the better of their boats!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rotten wood generally is too soft to give splinters... 

If you paid for your charter using a credit card, you should ask for a refund.


----------



## diannedri (Sep 2, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> Rotten wood generally is too soft to give splinters...
> 
> If you paid for your charter using a credit card, you should ask for a refund.


Suppose I should have been more specific...instead of wood, I should have said wood laminate.

As for credit card co...I got nowhere since I paid before their 3 month cut-off.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, I used them about 4 years ago and found them reasonable for the price, guess they have gone down hill. We took the 33 ft watkins, it had a couple of minor issues, but everything (except the anchor light) worked. But no issues that required a "chase boat"


----------



## doubl0h (Oct 30, 2013)

*Treasure harbor marine charters- Fl. Keys Best rental I've had*

we just had a absolutely lovely day charter from Pam at Treasure Harbor. The Watkins 32 "Sea Mist" was the cleanest rental I've ever seen. Completely spotless.

Pam was amazing and did a great briefing on how to get out of the rather shallow cut out of the harbor. We also loved the snorkeling out at the hen and chicks reef which is close.

My experience makes me question if the first poster's is still valid. Or ever was accurate.

I highly recommend it.

Jim Bond
member of Harbor Island Yacht club, owner of the "Pum Runch" on Old Hickory Lake, Nashville, TN


----------



## svhandy (Dec 6, 2013)

We had our boat in charter for a few years while our sons were in high school and i found that many times when I would have a report that something on the boat failed to work for someone chartering the boat it worked fine for the Charter company crew or worked fine for me when I was there afterwards.

there are some very poor charter companies and unfortunately some poor Charterers as well. I would want to take the any posting that bad about a company and has differing posted reports with a Leary mind.


----------



## floatingboater (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, though could it have been just one bad experience? it seems like everyone else in this thread liked their service.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Do companies hire people to scour the internet for bad reviews and then join the site where a bad review is published to post some damage control? It just seems odd that a member's first post is to defend a particular vendor?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Slayer said:


> Do companies hire people to scour the internet for bad reviews and then join the site where a bad review is published to post some damage control? It just seems odd that a member's first post is to defend a particular vendor?


Happens all the time. Google is everyone's friend.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Slayer said:


> Do companies hire people to scour the internet for bad reviews and then join the site where a bad review is published to post some damage control? It just seems odd that a member's first post is to defend a particular vendor?


Often it is just employees trying to make there company look good. Look at all the stuff that the son of the owner of Ronca posted thinking he was doing his father a favor. There is a big business of doing reviews mostly based out of the Philippines, but they are normally in broken English. I think they get paid pennies per review but there that is good money.


----------

